# Rude boaters yet again



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

This post is a take off from Cathunters but here goes..........I fished blackwater yesterday, and we all know how the story goes with blackwater. Had a pretty good day till a white/silverish and black in color bass boat with a 200 hp merc came within 15 ft of my boat going about 72 mph. No my eyes arent caliberated but you had two people in the boat........... and you know what I mean.:yes:
How about you slow down time next time or go around the pillings at the I-10 bridge????? Theres a few openings underneath the bridge you can go through and if you see a boat close to one opening go into the next opening. Make sense??

Driver was a white male, older generation, somewhat bald. Had a female passenger it looked like as well. Hope she saw my universal language at your speed???? It appeared he launched over in East Bay area maybe even the east river. Bottom line is you and I along many more people fish the same waters so we will be meeting up again no doubt. 

Thanks, Jack


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

shoulda slug a grub at em. I would have. no excuse for that kinda stuff.

Basnbud


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, i need to start making a list of these jerks boats. Grouper22/Mike and i about got sunk with my wife in his seapro by some a-hole that couldn't slow the hell down and had to pass right on us. I'm may just make me another potato gun.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

You're right, he could've slowed down, but I believe there was a post about flying through bridge areas on this forum some time last year. I was trying to find it, but I think the outcome was that any boat fishing in the main passage of the bridge is at risk, because the other boats have the right of way that are on the move. It kinda sucks, cuz them bridges are fishing awesome right now. I also was on Blackwater yesterday and had a boat blow by me in a sharp bend in a creek, but it just stirred up the baitfish and I caught 2 bass after he done that.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Was you fishing the middle of the bridge in the marked channel ? Not trying to be a Dick, just curious.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

murphyslaw said:


> Was you fishing the middle of the bridge in the marked channel ? Not trying to be a Dick, just curious.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


I was fishing in the main drag of the main opening on the outside when that boat came flying by me. However with that said I had 6 other boats minus one come by and all of them went into another opening which told me that I wasnt in a place I shouldnt have been. Now had it been a bigger type boat by all means I wouldve moved my ass. That opening is idk I ll guess around 30ft wide??, which wasnt what Im pissed about its the fact the person didnt make a attempt to slow down. I had boats couple hundred ft from me slow down to a idle then sped up again. When you come by me give or take 15 ft going 60+ Im not impressed. No point in going that fast. Fish will still be there.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

With fishing in a marked navigation channel the main problem is that the boats navigating that channel have the right of way with few exceptions. Needles to say that fishing, trolling or catching bait are not among the exceptions. So that means the boats speeding along do in fact have the right of way however they are expected to boat responsibly and they are responsible for any damage/injury caused while operating a boat (collision, wake damage etc).


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Were you in the red bass boat? i fished that day too and saw a couple boats by the bridge but i whent thru the other openings and not the same one as the boats were in.


----------

